# Waylands hints at Storm Raven for everyone



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

According to the Wayland games newsletter, the rumor of Storm Ravens for all chapters will be confirmed in a future issue of WD!



> *Storm Ravens for Everybody!*
> We've heard mysterious whispers that the Storm Raven will be made available for EVERY Space Marine Chapter in a future White Dwarf article. Just imagine how good a Storm Raven would look in your Chapter colours? Pre-Order The Storm Raven
> 
> 
> I'm definitely getting one for my Space Wolves!


I hope this is true and cant wait for the confirming WD issue to come


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well at least my Pre-Heresy EC can actually have one or two.

Are they supposed to be saying that....?
If GW hav not announced it yet then i figured they wouldn't allow stockists to do it prematurely.

SGMAlice


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Im sure that Waylands would be in a lot of trouble if they suggested this pre-maturely or with out authorization so Im hoping that this is there little hint that it will happen


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Jez works/ed for wayland so he should be able to confirm either which way - and has Jez posted a discussion earlier about them being brought forward, I'd say yeah.

And as Space Wolves and basic SM's are such big sellers, I can see them - and consequently, DA and BT getting them. Then a Chaos version on top of that.

As to the set up, I'm just getting the storm raven for the turret - I love the look of it, and it mounts all the SM RBack turret weapons easily enough.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Every Chapter already has access to them. In Apocalypse. And, to be fair, it's one of those things that Codex Chapters don't really have a lot of use for outside of Apocalypse, I think.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

as i stated in post about this very topic "SR will be avalible for codex SM as of next WD"


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wait wait wait.

Let me get this right, your posting "news" that someone posted a rumor that every chapter will be getting the Storm Raven...

A stockist, who, wait for it, wait for it, is probably trying to sell more of the damned things!

djinn24 of www.djinn24.com has just posted a rumor that every Craftworld will be getting Revenant Titans! Oh wait...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> Let me get this right, your posting "news" that someone posted a rumor that every chapter will be getting the Storm Raven...
> 
> ...


Love the sarcasm and shameless plug to your site man, Touché.

But yeah, this has already been mentioned elsewhere.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well if i had just produced a 4 sprue flyer kit that could potentially be used by 90% of my customer base and my sales were down 4% on last year.....i know what i would be doing


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

If I were you lot I'd shop exclusively at Wayland :wink:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

So now Games Workshop is making changes to armies without bringing out new codices. 

Hmm... how about 4 point Orks that can be taken in squads of fifty?

Seriously this smacks of opportunism. The new Space Marine codex will be out next year and I'm sure that the Templars and Dark Angels will be receiving new codices soon enough. Can't they wait?

P.S. Does anyone actually know when this amendment will come?
(Ignore this, I noticed in the other thread that it's next month apparently)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

New SM codex? What?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Vaz said:


> New SM codex? What?


My assumption based on the last two is that it'll be out next year. Whether or not this is the case I don't know I'm just proceeding on a hunch.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Back in the day, when White Dwarf was worth getting, there were often new models and rule sets, you don't need a new codex for this, simple updates via web or white dwarf is fine.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> My assumption based on the last two is that it'll be out next year. Whether or not this is the case I don't know I'm just proceeding on a hunch.


it's going on in the background but with SM/UM codexes that is always the case, 
as I said last year when someone made the same point as you, 
there won't be a new UM/SM until 2012 or whenever the next edition gets a release


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like Stormravens for eve...Blood Angels and Grey Knights. Just a false Dawn, Wayland playing on the rumours to drum up some sales, no harm there.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bring me a Stormraven... I want one (3) for my Salamanders!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

No mention of other chapters (apart from Grey Knights) using the Stormraven in the White Dwarf that landed on my doorstep this morning (issue 374, February). Quite a big article on it though.

Lot's of pictures of the 'Raven in WD, I've started to go from hating the model to really liking it!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Love the sarcasm and shameless plug to your site man, Touché.
> 
> But yeah, this has already been mentioned elsewhere.


Wasn't ment to be a shameless plug, that is what my signature is for. Just that URL is safe and I don't have to worry about accidently linking to a site with naughty stuff on it. Hell the thing isn't even done yet . What got me was the wordage of the post. Like they where going to confirm that there really is a rumor and to me its a shameless plug by a store (trying to mislead maybe?) that a pricey kit will be usable by everyone.



The Sullen One said:


> So now Games Workshop is making changes to armies without bringing out new codices.
> 
> Hmm... how about 4 point Orks that can be taken in squads of fifty?
> 
> ...


Waaaaay back in the day they used to actually put useful information out in the White Dwarf, that was when it was worth buying too. The only issue if they start this model up again is the fact that they have jacked the prices up too much.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> If I were you lot I'd shop exclusively at Wayland :wink:


Ah You said it I have recently bought a entire chaos space marine 1500 point army from there and boy is it better than buying directly from GW maybe I can do that Grey Knight army on release after all.

But back to the issue at hand I don't think that all the space marine chapters should be getting the storm raven as it is something special that only the grey knights and the blood angels have and all of a sudden I guess they will say that a giant warp storm sucked the plans out of the grey knight data base and sent it to every space marine and traitor marine chapter/legion and the warp storm also spue's out wait some vehicle conversion sprue's for chaos space marines.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> If I were you lot I'd shop exclusively at Wayland :wink:


I've just ordered a Furioso, a Death Company and a Sanguinary guard from Wayland. 

Its has a nicer discount than from GW. :so_happy:


----------

